# Diagnosis Coding Help



## kcaskey03 (Feb 10, 2012)

Patient was seen in office to look at their umbiliical incision; patient previously had an umbilicial hernia repair, along with appendectomy done... the incision site revealed no infection  and doctor wants a to code it as "healing incision"   ... any suggestions for dx code?


----------



## mitchellde (Feb 10, 2012)

It is a followup coded with a V67.xx code.


----------



## FTessaBartels (Feb 10, 2012)

*It depends*

I agree with Debra ...* IF *... the patient is in the global post-operative period for a procedure performed by THIS physician. (And the CPT code you'd use in this case is 99024 which carries a $0.00 fee.)

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## kcaskey03 (Feb 10, 2012)

The physician did not perform the surgery, does that affect the code then?


----------



## mitchellde (Feb 11, 2012)

Not really.  Why is the patient here to see your physician rather than the one that did the surgery?  If they are there for a followup encounter you have to use a V code for follow up.  There is no code for healing nicely.


----------

